# Need suggestions



## K1WEST1 (Mar 26, 2010)

We have been together for just over three yrs. and we are having a hard time getting intimate with each other. We both came into this relationship with some issues we just can't seem to get past. We have only had sex a handful of times and only once in almost three years. We desperately need help getting past the awkwardness of it being so long, and never seemed comfortable. I have never been in a relationship were sex was an issue, if anything my past relationships have been based on sex, which did not make for lasting relationships. This one is different, we are best friends and love each other very much, just can't get past the sex problems. If anyone has any suggestions we would greatly appreciate them.


----------



## steve71 (Feb 5, 2010)

If I were in your situation - and I don't fully understand what you've said about the background to your difficulty - I would try to lower the temperature for a while. Perhaps exploring some non-sexual intimacies like massage would help create a language of touch which may become more eloquent as time goes on? 

A little more information could help people respond more fully. I wonder if you both have strong levels of desire and can satisfy yourselves easily, and wether sex has become 'dangerous' to the point where you avoid cuddles and other physical expressions of fondness, and wether you're both able to freely discuss your difficulty? I guess I'm looking for a starting point...


----------



## pinkprincess (Jun 10, 2008)

I agree with steve71, more infomation would definatly help to understand this a litle more pleae.... and massage i know with my husband when ever that is involved we have the most intiamate sex ever, i think its such a sensual act when preformed in the bedroom..


----------

